
A short history of the O'Reilly animals - whtshtf
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/a-short-history-of-the-oreilly-animals
======
auraham
I really like those covers. The new ones, well, they are not as good as the
old ones, though. I prefer the black-and-white animal drawing theme instead of
a 3D-colorized animal on the cover.

